# KUSA-9 HD NBC Denver "off air"



## jcfordham (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone know why the Denver NBC HD feed has been dark all day? Guide shows "off air" and Dish customer service just says its a "technical issue".


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It was still off this morning. Whatever it is, it's not a problem up on top of Republic as the rest of the local channels are still available. Check the Denver OTA thread in the Local HDTV forum at AVSForums.com for more info - that's where any updates will be posted.


----------



## bernardoomar (Oct 18, 2006)

I am sure it has to do with transmission rights, but they will not tell you that. Sounds like another dispute to me. You can still watch channel 9 NBC on the 8202 series channel on non HD format.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Nothing to do with rights. Transmitter problem.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=28456&page=558&pp=30


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

And here I thought it was just that they used a real mushroom cloud over Denver in the TV show Jericho.
Just kidding.

to be serious though, Is it just me or do the Networks shows seem darker and less positive this year?


----------

